# Free Mods?



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

What are some free mods, if there are any for the 02 Maxima? 

I know on my Silverado there were a few free mods I could do like the intake heater bypass. anything like that for maximas?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

My friend has a silverado. How do you do a intake heater bypass / what results - a few horses I'm guessing


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

02max said:


> What are some free mods, if there are any for the 02 Maxima?
> 
> I know on my Silverado there were a few free mods I could do like the intake heater bypass. anything like that for maximas?



it all depends on what you have (options for the car). but for a long list checkout maxima.org, and most likely you will end up joining so allow me to be the first to say it, welcome to the org.


----------



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> My friend has a silverado. How do you do a intake heater bypass / what results - a few horses I'm guessing



Yea I dont know the numbers but it does help 

Here is a link to the instructions

http://www.ls1howto.com/index.php?article=13

They say its not noticable but I noticed a diffference


----------

